# les baer



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I never see any reports on the les baer 1911 guns, is that because they cost too much or what, how abount some input on les baer.
thanks


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

gene said:


> I never see any reports on the les baer 1911 guns, is that because they cost too much or what, how abount some input on les baer.
> thanks


They are pricey! All I have read says they are about the best you can get


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

There's not much difference between the big name makers - Les Baer, Ed brown and Wilson Combat, along with Nighthawk Custom and Rock River Arms.

They're all pricey, and all are excellent 1911 pistols.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gene go over on 1911.org and you can find out about Les Baer and all the rest. They got them all over there.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

I was on the Les Baer site last night and didn't see any prices on their 1911's. Maybe I was too tired and missed it. The Nighthawk's and Wilson's and wilsons are definitely up in the $2000+ category, but very very nice looking pieces.

http://www.lesbaer.com/1911s.html


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> I was on the Les Baer site last night and didn't see any prices on their 1911's. Maybe I was too tired and missed it. The Nighthawk's and Wilson's and wilsons are definitely up in the $2000+ category, but very very nice looking pieces.
> 
> http://www.lesbaer.com/1911s.html


Check the bottom of the page, 2nd last item in fine print.:smt1099


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Well i guess i will keep my grand raptor the less baer, wilson, ed brown are fine guns but out of my reach.
thanks for the help


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Well i finally went for the les baer premier ll on the way to the rangr tuesday to see what it's got see if it out shoots the grand rapptor i had.


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

gene said:


> Well i finally went for the les baer premier ll on the way to the rangr tuesday to see what it's got see if it out shoots the grand rapptor i had.


i take it you got one, and how did it shoot for you? that is a great gun. post some pics and a range report 

ps: i didn't think the LB Premiers were too overly priced; in fact the whole LB line is pretty reasonably priced IMHO when compared to some of the top line mass produced guns (raptors, trps, etc) and other semi custom specials (ed brown, nhc, wils, etc)


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

going to range tuesday will give update how it shoots, sorry no pictures spent money on les baer no camera. the weather man says 20-30 mile wind this should be real fun for target shooting, oh well its nov.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gene said:


> sorry no pictures spent money on les baer no camera.


Sorry dude. On the way to the range, ya gotta stop and buy a digital camera. We wanna see  :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I've handled and shot several Les Baer guns, but never owned one. 

They come from Baer dripping in oil and very tight. It takes a couple of hundred rounds to break them in. 

They are beautifully fit and finished and very, very accurate. If you really want a class gun, and money is no object, then Les Baer is the gun for you. 

Also check out Ed Brown's guns. 

Tigerseye


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Got back from range 30 mile winds best accurate was win.185 silver tip try to break in not the most accurate in the wind 3/4 on win. at 20 yds,
. not sorry for buying les baer pll no problems with 4 kinds of factory and 2 of my reloads. back to range when this texas weather breaks.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Yep, see on the news you guys are gettin' some weather.

Mike


----------

